# In Praise of British Men.



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Having been falsely accused of hating British men I'm here to tell you that having grown up with them, dated them, worked with them and married one they are the best men in the world. They are real blokes, men who aren't insecure and they make great mates in all senses of the word. They aren't 'metrosexuals' they are themselves, they love their families, beer and footie. They are straightforward, still gentlemanly and it seems British women aren't the only one's to appreciate them! After all our men ARE men!

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/why-cameron-diaz-gwyneth-paltrow-kristen-826754

And here's why http://hotbritishmen.tumblr.com/

See, don't you wish you were Sean Connery, Daniel Craig, Jason Stratham, Vinnie Jones et al?


----------



## Steve (Feb 11, 2013)

LOL.  Okay.  Tez, I never said you hate them.  What I did say is that you were painting a pretty bad picture of them, on the whole.  You tell some great stories about how British men drink to excess, get into fights with each other, don't think women can do things like teach martial arts, act macho, puff out their chests and many other things.

I'm glad you like the British men.  That's good to hear.  It's also great to learn that British men ARE men.  What exactly does that mean to you?  

And I notice you included a few specific examples of what you mean.  Sean Connery, Daniel Craig and the rest.  That's certainly a collection of manly men.  What do you think about guys like David Tennant?  My wife prefers the nerd-chic kind of Brit.  Is that a little too "metrosexual" for you?


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2013)

[h=2]This message is hidden because *Steve* is on your ignore list. [/h]View Post
Remove user from ignore list​


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 11, 2013)

Well we can't all be "James Bond." I guess I'll just have to be happy being the only "me" that has ever existed, or that ever will in the history of the entire universe.

And I still think your a nice person btw, even if I didn't make this years list for greatest guys eva' :cheers:


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 11, 2013)

grumpywolfman said:


> Well we can't all be "James Bond." I guess I'll just have to be happy being the only "me" that has ever existed, or that ever will in the history of the entire universe.
> 
> And I still think your a nice person btw, even if I didn't make this years list for greatest guys eva' :cheers:



Hey it's only February, I shall make you  Mr. March! :ultracool


----------



## Steve (Feb 11, 2013)

Okay... sooo... not sure what the point of that post was about, Tez.  I'll try not to add any more fuel to the fire.

Regarding the topic, my wife does have a thing for some British men.  If this were a question on the Newlywed Game, I'd guess the following would be in her top 10:

Clive Owen 
David Tennant (He might be number one now)
Ewan McGregor (actually, he might also be number one... honestly, between these top three, I think it's a toss up)
Kenneth Branagh (that's one that goes WAY back)
Colin Firth
Liam Neeson 
Patrick Stewart
Sean Bean
Sean Connery
Damian Lewis (who played one of my favorite characters ever in Band of Brothers)

Some runners up would include Alfred Molina and Daniel Day Lewis.

I don't think she goes in for the manly men.  Clive has played a few action roles, but I think it's his performances in movies like Children of Men that she likes best.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 11, 2013)

Once you go American, you never go...eh...what rhymes with 'American'?


----------



## Steve (Feb 11, 2013)

If were my poem, I'd say, "Once you go American / You'll never want a Brit again."


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 11, 2013)

:chuckles:  That was a fun article to read, Tez .  Generalisations are always inaccurate of course but we all love to cleave to ourselves generalisations that are so shaped as to make 'us' look good .

I have shed a great many tears this week, for tragic reasons that those who know me best on this board understand; so it was great to read an article from the newspapers and smile, with just a little shake of the head that says "We're not all as good as we should be, you know".

EDIT:  One thing I will add that sometimes, prosaic as it seems to us because we are the way we are and aren't putting on an act, is that an English accent and a decent set of manners goes a long way with the ladies of other nations, the English speaking ones at least.  I recall from my short period in Canada just how *much* attention I would get in bars and restaurants as soon as I opened my mouth :lol:.  When you are used to being 'ordinary' it is nice, on occasion, to be thought of as 'exotic' .


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2013)

pft...
Tez forgot this guy:


----------



## granfire (Feb 11, 2013)

tez3 said:


> *this message is hidden because steve is on your ignore list. *
> 
> view postremove user from ignore list​



bob!!!
Something is broken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carol (Feb 11, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> EDIT:  One thing I will add that sometimes, prosaic as it seems to us because we are the way we are and aren't putting on an act, is that an English accent and a decent set of manners goes a long way with the ladies of other nations, the English speaking ones at least.



*nods* 

A well-mannered Brit with a charming accent would have no problem holding my attention


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2013)

granfire said:


> bob!!!
> Something is broken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sadly I think there is but not to be discussed in public I fear. I have been accused of always putting British men down in most of my posts as well as a few other things so rather than make a fuss or argue I've done what is recommended by the mods. and put him on ignore.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2013)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/20...man-fights-of-muggers-without-dropping-dinner

Nice one!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Feb 12, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/20...man-fights-of-muggers-without-dropping-dinner
> 
> Nice one!



Bah. I'll be impressed when he does it without sloshing any of his pint onto the floor.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> Bah. I'll be impressed when he does it without sloshing any of his pint onto the floor.



Aye, that would be good!


----------



## crushing (Feb 12, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> Having been falsely accused of hating British men I'm here to tell you that having grown up with them, dated them, worked with them and married one they are the best men in the world. They are real blokes, men who aren't insecure and they make great mates in all senses of the word. *They aren't 'metrosexuals' *they are themselves, they love their families, beer and footie. They are straightforward, still gentlemanly and it seems British women aren't the only one's to appreciate them! After all our men ARE men!



I thought British men invented metrosexualism.

http://www.salon.com/2002/07/22/metrosexual/






Nevermind, apparently it was American Joe Namath.  lol


----------



## granfire (Feb 12, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> Sadly I think there is but not to be discussed in public I fear. I have been accused of always putting British men down in most of my posts as well as a few other things so rather than make a fuss or argue I've done what is recommended by the mods. and put him on ignore.



LOL....I was more talking about the coding or whatever the hickup was....

but I must be living under a rock...have not heard you hatin on English men...

men you can't act their age, yes...but not nationality specific....


----------



## K-man (Feb 12, 2013)

OK! I've put up with this nonsense for a whole day and what have you put up to show for it? A few names and a Poncy Prince.  For heaven's sake ladies! Why settle for seventh or eighth best.  I mean, even the French would have to be better than anything you have thrown up so far.  Really, even our NZ friends are way and above anything I've seen so far, not that men really do it for me.       And all the talk of guys that can't even have a drink without slopping their beer! 

So, let's get serious. What does it take to produce the world's finest men? Fresh air, plenty of sunshine, good wholesome food, great beer. Oh! And great looking women!    Mmm! Only one place I can think of ..... 

http://www.cosmopolitan.com.au/celebrity/hot-guys/2012/11/50-hottest-aussie-men/?index=12#gallery

Now girls, be careful not to drool too much, especially if you are using a keyboard. Take your time, and savour every moment.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2013)

I rather like the Beckhams they don't actually take themselves seriously, David is a bloke still and he's just signed for a French team with all his pay going to charity so he's playing for free, nice one!

Of all our British men, I have the softest spot for our servicemen, they are in a class of their own. There's a lot of scallies, they think anything put down is a giz-it, they get rip roaring drunk, always have an answer for everything, usually a funny one at that, they will shag anything with a pulse or at least still warm, they have an appallingly (to the civvies at least) black sense of humour  and they are the salt of the earth. Don't drink or play cards with them, is the very useful, still, advice given by the Americans to their troops about ours but really our guys are really the best you could want to work with. Trust them with your life and you won't go wrong. They may take the mickey out of you at every opportunity but give it back and you'll be fine.

http://www.andrewlownie.co.uk/authors/des-astor/books/the-arrse-guide-to-the-british-army


Warning don't go on the ARSSE site unless you .....*a)* have a sense of humour and *b) *don't mind what is politely known as coarse language! it's great fun though.


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2013)

granfire said:


> bob!!!
> Something is broken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I know.  I tried to take myself off of ignore, but for some reason, it didn't work.  

Sukerkin and Carol, a good accent is hard to beat.  I grew up in Texas, but that accent has been largely stripped away with 30 years of living in the Seattle area.  I think I probably sound more Canadian than American, anymore... eh? 

I do like the turn that this thread has taken, even if it's a little tough on my national pride.  I googled American Leading Men and the first link was to an article Why Aren't Americans being Cast as Superheros?  The conclusion?  American leading men just aren't manly enough.  Oh no!


----------



## granfire (Feb 12, 2013)

K-man said:


> OK! I've put up with this nonsense for a whole day and what have you put up to show for it? A few names and a Poncy Prince.  For heaven's sake ladies! Why settle for seventh or eighth best.  I mean, even the French would have to be better than anything you have thrown up so far.  Really, even our NZ friends are way and above anything I've seen so far, not that men really do it for me.       And all the talk of guys that can't even have a drink without slopping their beer!
> 
> So, let's get serious. What does it take to produce the world's finest men? Fresh air, plenty of sunshine, good wholesome food, great beer. Oh! And great looking women!    Mmm! Only one place I can think of .....
> 
> ...



hey, don't mock my prince! 
He flies a hili copter! :inlove:

but I grant you, some hot guys on the All Black....


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2013)

granfire said:


> hey, don't mock my prince!
> He flies a hili copter! :inlove:
> 
> but I grant you, some hot guys on the All Black....




Ah now rugby players, what can one say other than wow!


----------



## Instructor (Feb 12, 2013)

Why do British guys always play the Imperial brass on Star Wars and Roman emperors?


----------



## granfire (Feb 12, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> Ah now rugby players, what can one say other than wow!



Drool?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 12, 2013)

When I was in the military and came in from the field, we'd all head up to Canada because the drinking age was 18. Anyway, my Southern accent would attract quite a bit of attention. You ladies and your love of accents... lol.


----------



## Instructor (Feb 12, 2013)

> And Saint Attila raised the hand grenade up on high,
> saying, 'Oh, Lord, bless this thy hand grenade that with it thou
> mayest blow thy enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy.' And the Lord
> did grin, and people did feast upon the lambs, and sloths, and
> ...



Whenever I hear british accents I can't help but think of this skit.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok Tez, I think I'm ready for my Mr. March photo shoot


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2013)

Instructor said:


> Why do British guys always play the Imperial brass on Star Wars and Roman emperors?



Cos they are used to not only being in charge but that people expect them to be in charge! The posh people send their sons to Eton (at £30,000 or $47000 per year for 8 years, that's just basic fees without uniform and extras) and other public schools whose sole purpose is to hone their inbred (and I use that word advisedly lol) superiority into making them leaders of men. Considering they run a good many countries (not all Public School boys are British), companies and most of the world it's money well spent.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 12, 2013)

Instructor said:


> Why do British guys always play the Imperial brass on Star Wars and Roman emperors?



Because they sound pompus, of course. Duh! 

*ducks*


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 12, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> Because they sound pompus, of course. Duh!
> 
> *ducks*



Yah, quite true old chap!


----------



## granfire (Feb 12, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> When I was in the military and came in from the field, we'd all head up to Canada because the drinking age was 18. Anyway, my Southern accent would attract quite a bit of attention. You ladies and your love of accents... lol.



how southern? New York?


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 12, 2013)

granfire said:


> how southern? New York?



Dirty South... Land of Cotton.

Once had a Canadian waitress ask me if I'd ever been to Mayberry. I told her, "Yes, but Andy's not the sheriff any more. Now, Barney's in charge." She believed me.


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> Dirty South... Land of Cotton.


How were the old times there?  I forget.


----------



## K-man (Feb 12, 2013)

Tez3 said:


> Ah now rugby players, what can one say other than wow!



Bloody Hell, *Tez*! Have these little New Zealand boys been passing themselves off as Aussies again?  :ladysman:


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2013)

Steve said:


> I know.  I tried to take myself off of ignore, but for some reason, it didn't work.
> 
> Sukerkin and Carol, a good accent is hard to beat.  I grew up in Texas, but that accent has been largely stripped away with 30 years of living in the Seattle area.  I think I probably sound more Canadian than American, anymore... eh?



Hmmm...maybe. Might have to sit you down and make you....talk to me


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 12, 2013)

:chuckles:  And remind we poor Britishers just who the Aussies are again, *K-man*?  You wouldn't happen to be British with more sunshine by any chance? :lol:.  And, at root at least, Americans wouldn't happen to be British with more natural resources?

So fear not; you are just as good as we are because you *are* who we are {just with the cultural advantages removed} :lol:.


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 12, 2013)

Carol said:


> Hmmm...maybe. Might have to sit you down and make you....talk to me



I would suggest, dear lady, that you would not need to try very hard to get a fellow to sit and talk with you :bows:.


----------



## granfire (Feb 12, 2013)

devil you!
:angel:


----------



## granfire (Feb 12, 2013)

celtic_crippler said:


> Dirty South... Land of Cotton.
> 
> Once had a Canadian waitress ask me if I'd ever been to Mayberry. I told her, "Yes, but Andy's not the sheriff any more. Now, Barney's in charge." She believed me.



:roflmao:

was she blond?
:lfao:

How did you get a visa to cross the Mason-Dixon line?!


----------



## K-man (Feb 12, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles:  And remind we poor Britishers just who the Aussies are again, *K-man*?  You wouldn't happen to be British with more sunshine by any chance? :lol:.  And, at root at least, Americans wouldn't happen to be British with more natural resources?
> 
> So fear not; you are just as good as we are because you *are* who we are {just with the cultural advantages removed} :lol:.


I cannot tell a lie. I have roots to all corners of the British Isles and none to elsewhere. I have a link to the battle in 1066, a great great grandfather who was transported in chains, another who was one of Napoleon's gaolers, family who fought against Cromwell (from Wales) and a gold miner GGGF from Scotland. One, from London, was even called Bull! (Sam not John  ) Damn it, I also was even at school with your future king!  Mate, I'm just about as much of a Pom as you .. Just a few generations removed.   But please, don't tell anyone. I have a reputation to uphold!


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles:  And remind we poor Britishers just who the Aussies are again, *K-man*?  You wouldn't happen to be British with more sunshine by any chance? :lol:.  And, at root at least, Americans wouldn't happen to be British with more natural resources?
> 
> So fear not; you are just as good as we are because you *are* who we are {just with the cultural advantages removed} :lol:.



I'm afraid I'm from largely Norwegian stock.  Which... let's be honest...  Vikings are the reason so many brits have blond and red hair.  

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steve (Feb 12, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> I would suggest, dear lady, that you would not need to try very hard to get a fellow to sit and talk with you :bows:.



You're a smooth one...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 12, 2013)

granfire said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> was she blond?
> :lfao:
> ...



No, actually. She was heavy on the Native American side of things... but people generally believe what they're fed. Ignorance does not discriminate. 

And, I didn't need a visa... I had a military ID card. ;-)


----------

